

Lyft: Uber scheduled, canceled 5,000 rides to hassle us - sergiotapia
http://arstechnica.com/business/2014/08/lyft-uber-scheduled-canceled-5000-rides-to-hassle-us

======
bsoares
Came here to cross post this from reddit, but with a different source:
[http://money.cnn.com/2014/08/11/technology/uber-fake-ride-
re...](http://money.cnn.com/2014/08/11/technology/uber-fake-ride-requests-
lyft/)

This is abhorrent behavior. Here I thought "startups" (if you can call Uber
that now) had more room for moral/ethical diligence.

How should Uber be penalized? 10k cancelled rides to their service?

Seems like these services need a more effective way to identify real
reservations.

------
waterfowl
This is disgusting and anticompetitive.

I love Uber and use it almost daily but they need to grow up if they want a
grownup reputation.

